# Pig Predators? Pig Tethering?



## Wolf-Kim (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been thinking about raising a couple of pigs, by pasturing them with the horses. 

Do I need to worry about predators? Recently had a bobcat attack one of my geese and of course as with any where loose dogs aren't an endangered breed. 

Of course, I know I couldn't buy a couple of weaners and just turn them loose. What size or age are they sufficiently predator proof?

We are county, but nothing I'd consider rural. I was completely taken by surprise by the bobcat, we have seen fox and coon, no coyotes yet, but after the bobcat I wouldn't be surprised. Never heard of anything big like bears or mountain lions in our area. Knock on wood. 

Also, I've been reading a book called "the Homesteading Hog" and they suggested tethering. Has anyone tried this? Pros and cons?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 22, 2009)

We have a neighbor who "free ranged" two pigs, but shut them in a corral at night.  

Something got at them one night, they were full grown, and ate about l/4th of each one. We still don't know for sure what it was, but a large coyote, a pack of dogs, or even a large bobcat could have done it.

We are in East Central Oklahoma, a rural area.  We do have the occasional "panther" come through, because the Watchita's are just SE of us.

I completely  shut in everything we own at night, the chickens in a chicken house with hardware cloth over the glass windows, the goats in a goat house.  The horses are the only thing in the pasture, no problems with them.

If I had pigs, etc. I would have them shut up at night, safe from predators.  A hungry predator can get in and do a lot of damage.

Good luck with your livestock.

Donna


----------

